# Best Socionics Test Ever!



## esq

Socionics guys usually talk about Lincoln's humanist tendencies. Also I think Michael Wesch looks like Lincoln.


----------



## Entropic

esq said:


> Socionics guys usually talk about Lincoln's humanist tendencies. Also I think Michael Wesch looks like Lincoln.


Are you talking about my favorite anthropologist of media? You're right, they do look a little similar though. I'd love to do something like Wesch or be in his position actually. That would be my dream job.It doesn't have to be media but just anthropology in general.


----------



## firedell

Test ResultsYour Sociotype: SEI-1Fe (ISFp)Brief Description of the SEIUsing introverted sensing as her base function and extroverted intuition as her creative, the SEI excels at creatively applying her introverted sensing to improve the mood of those around her. As with the ESE, the SEI is in tune with people's emotional states and seeks to mitigate conflict and encourage a harmonious atmosphere. The SEI's creativity is practically unlimited, and this skill is used in a number of pursuits including graphic design, music, and culinary arts, to name a few. Generally speaking, this creativity is channeled towards uses that will have a positive impact on at least one person's emotional state; as such, the SEI would prefer not to channel her creativity towards more impersonal endeavors. At her best, the SEI applies sensori stimuli (in the form of art, good food, etc.) to make herself and those around her comfortable and content; at her worst, the SEI can become highly emotional, and these emotions can become very volatile--changing quickly from happiness to sadness to anger within minutes. Furthermore, these volatile and strong emotional states will be shared freely with those around her--to either their pleasure or detriment. Learn more about the SEI here!Other Possible Types

ESE (ESFj): 85% as likely as SEI.
ESI (ISFj): 74% as likely as SEI.
SEE (ESFp): 63% as likely as SEI.

YouIdeal DualFunctionInformation ElementRelative StrengthRelative ValueInformation ElementRelative StrengthRelative Value

Leading
Creative
Role
Vulnerable

Suggestive
Mobilizing
Ignoring
Demonstrative
Si
Fe
Ni
Te

Ne
Ti
Se
Fi
35%
40%
15%
10%

15%
10%
35%
40%
35%
40%
15%
10%

35%
40%
15%
10%
Ne
Ti
Se
Fi

Si
Fe
Ni
Te
35%
40%
15%
10%

15%
10%
35%
40%
35%
40%
15%
10%

35%
40%
15%
10%


----------



## Elyasis

*Test Results*

*Your Sociotype: ILI-0 (INTp)*

*Brief Description of the ILI*

Using introverted intuition as his base function and extroverted thinking as his creative, the ILI is capable of deep and vivid imagery as well as the ability to analyze the correctness of conclusions. In fact, the ILI is excellent at critiquing everything from someone's statements and conclusions to the food he eats. They have an inherent understanding of the weak points in any argument, and they are particularly adept at identifying both empirical weaknesses and logical inconsistencies. As paradoxical as it might sound, the ILI has both the ability to foresee future trends and events, while at the same time refusing to make any assumptions that lack a thorough empirical backing. At his best, the ILI will act as a very useful advisor, pointing out weaknesses and flaws that he sees, while also making suggestions for improvements. At his worst, the ILI's penchant for deep and secluded thoughts, coupled with his refusal to sacrifice truth and accuracy in favor of diplomacy, can result in leaving him socially isolated. Learn more about the ILI here!*Other Possible Types*



LIE (ENTj): 78% as likely as ILI.
LII (INTj): 59% as likely as ILI.
SLI (ISTp): 56% as likely as ILI.


The picture part was the worst. I found most of them to be either creepy or repugnant. Why so many duckfaces and thousand yard stares?!


----------



## heaveninawildflower

*Your Sociotype: IEI-1Fe (INFp)

Brief Description of the IEI*

Using introverted intuition as her base function and extroverted feeling as his creative, the IEI lives in a world of vivid imagery and imagination. Like the SEI, the IEI is a very creative type and is often seen channelling this creativity towards artistic pursuits such as music. However the two types' creativities diverge with the SEI's creativities channeled towards more tangible creations and the IEI's channeled towards more intangible creations--e.g., the creation of imaginary worlds or stories. The IEI is acutely attuned to the effect these creations can have on people's emotional state, and it is not uncommon for these creations to have a strong emotional impact on people. At her best, the IEI provides deep and meaningful insight into events and trends--particularly those involving human interaction. At her worst, the IEI can become lost in her imagination and lackadaisical. Overall, the IEI's depth of imagination and emotion often goes unidentified by those around her, and this is perpetuated by the IEI's disinterest in broadcasting these traits. 



EII (INFj): 86% as likely as IEI.
EIE (ENFj): 79% as likely as IEI.
IEE (ENFp): 78% as likely as IEI.


----------



## Senexx

I'm completely unfamiliar with socionics. I've taken this test once only.

Your Sociotype: LII-1Ti (INTj)
Brief Description of the LII

Using introverted thinking as his base function and extroverted intuition as his creative, the LII is adept at creating a concept of reality through the synthesis and application of preformulated principles and rules. When formulating new principles, the LII methodically analyzes new information, taking the salient aspects and discarding the extraneous. Staying within the boundaries of his principles, the LII is capable of generating new ideas and possibilities of how the world could work. At its best, this ability gives the LII an aura of confidence and insightfulness into areas of abstraction and possibility that many other types don't have; at its worst, this ability may lead the LII to possibilities so impractical or unreachable that he is perceived as others to be out of touch with reality. Additionally, the LIIs inclination for deep isolated thoughts often leaves him disconnected from societal interaction--as if he is constantly an observer but never a participant. Learn more about the LII here!
Other Possible Types

ILE (ENTp): 75% as likely as LII.
LSI (ISTj): 70% as likely as LII.
SLE (ESTp): 55% as likely as LII.

Overall I think it was interesting to come up as an INTJ when other recent tests have said ISTJ for the overview. I've only taken the test once so no idea whether there would be a consistent outcome if I had taken it multiple times. On the MBTI the J/P are sometimes interchangeable, mostly J though. So interesting to see the N come up in place of the S but as I used to be an INFP, it is not that unusual. I can't comment on the additional stuff because I don't know much about it. However, I think it would be fair to say that we are all ever-changing and not that easily categorisable fitting into a nice neat square box.

edit: after further reading I now know the j/p etc is not the same as in the MBTI


----------



## aconite

I read people's results posted in this thread. I find it quite hilarious that "best test ever" pronounced @Rim IEE (Ne-leading), while he's ESI (Ne-PoLR) - well, at least it got Fi right. Also, @marckos got ILI and after reading his questionnaire I'm quite sure he's Alpha (the opposite quadra).

I took the original test (the pictureless version) to see if my current state of mind affects the results and I got IEI-Ni nonetheless.


----------



## LibertyPrime

aconite said:


> I read people's results posted in this thread. I find it quite hilarious that "best test ever" pronounced @Rim IEE (Ne-leading), while he's ESI (Ne-PoLR) - well, at least it got Fi right. Also, @marckos got ILI and after reading his questionnaire I'm quite sure he's Alpha (the opposite quadra).
> 
> I took the original test (the pictureless version) to see if my current state of mind affects the results and I got IEI-Ni nonetheless.


 yeah, I still can't wrap my head around being GAMMA quadra....I'm a chaotic childish loon who is led by his feelings of interest and boredom....hell I can't stick with ANYTHING for too long....almost unaware of "day to day practical stuff"...and I NEVER plan anything in advance <.< always have this "everything will be okay somehow, if not I don't care right now, will improvise later" approach.  but *ESI* makes so much more sense...in so many ways...

*scratches head*

What is up with that? <.<....>.> thought gammas were these serious practical busyness-like people.


----------



## aconite

Rim said:


> yeah, I still can't wrap my head around being GAMMA quadra....I'm a chaotic childish loon who is led by his feelings of interest and boredom....hell I can't stick with ANYTHING for too long....almost unaware of "day to day practical stuff"...and I NEVER plan anything in advance <.< always have this "everything will be okay somehow, if not I don't care right now, will improvise later" approach.  but *ESI* makes so much more sense...in so many ways...


Are you loyal and boring and obedient because you're a Six?  Sure you aren't.



Rim said:


> What is up with that? <.<....>.> thought gammas were these serious practical busyness-like people.


Stereotypes, I guess  Fun isn't limited to Alpha. I believe quadra descriptions are too generalized and sometimes misleading.


----------



## Zero11

Rim said:


> What is up with that? <.<....>.> thought gammas were these serious practical busyness-like people.


Thats the onesided Alpha viewpoint biased and superficial.

Te is *Business *Logic
Ni is *Time *Intuition
Se is *Volitional *Sensing (willpower)
Fi is ethic of *relations*


----------



## tanstaafl28

I had the same results with this VERY short test

Socionics Type Assistant TURBO


----------



## Sixty Nein

tanstaafl28 said:


> I had the same results with this VERY short test
> 
> Socionics Type Assistant TURBO


All tests are horrible at getting to what type a person actually is. Mostly because we are awful at self-awereness. All of us probably have a unrealistic view of ourselves, and you've got to observe the actions that you take, before you can decide what type that you are.


----------



## tanstaafl28

PimpinMcBoltage said:


> All tests are horrible at getting to what type a person actually is. Mostly because we are awful at self-awereness. All of us probably have a unrealistic view of ourselves, and you've got to observe the actions that you take, before you can decide what type that you are.


Then you get older and you have completely different delusions about yourself. I am self-aware about who I am now relative to who I was 20 years ago. Perspective is everything. Understanding is to knowledge what wisdom is to experience.


----------



## Thalassa

Mmmkay. INFj again. And again. I got it on both the Original and the longer test. 

Test ResultsYour Sociotype: EII-1Fi (INFj)Brief Description of the EIIUsing introverted feeling as her base function and extroverted intuition as her creative, the EII is adept at understanding people's internal drive and motivation. She often acts reserved, respectful, and polite around others she does not know well but will eventually open up more. She implicitly trusts her intuition when judging someone, and this intuition serves her well at grasping more abstract concepts. EIIs need to constantly set new goals for themselves and they care deeply about meeting these goals. However it should be noted that these goals are very personal, and she places less weight on the conventional achievements that society values, so often any correlation is largely coincidental. At her best, the EII is known for respecting other people's beliefs and values while also being an overachiever at school and work; at her worst, the EII's compassion and empathy can cause her undue harm when the people she cares about are suffering. Overall, the EII cares about diligence, meeting one's individuals goals, and respecting others; she distates behavior that is overtly loud, abrasive, or aggressive. Learn more about the EII here!Other Possible Types

IEE (ENFp): 94% as likely as EII.
IEI (INFp): 66% as likely as EII.
SEE (ESFp): 50% as likely as EII.
Sociotype Characteristics
Small GroupsFirst Tier DichotomiesSecond Tier DichotomiesThird Tier DichotomiesFourth Tier Dichotomies

Quadra: Delta
Club: Humanitarian
Temperament: IJ
Romance Styles:
Primary: Infantile
Secondary: Aggressor



Introvert
Intuitive
Ethical
Rational (Judging)


Static
Yielding
Aristocratic
Strategic
Constructivist
Farsighted


Serious
Judicious
Positivist
Process


Declaring



Brief Description of the EIIUsing introverted feeling as her base function and extroverted intuition as her creative, the EII is adept at understanding people's internal drive and motivation. She often acts reserved, respectful, and polite around others she does not know well but will eventually open up more. She implicitly trusts her intuition when judging someone, and this intuition serves her well at grasping more abstract concepts. EIIs need to constantly set new goals for themselves and they care deeply about meeting these goals. However it should be noted that these goals are very personal, and she places less weight on the conventional achievements that society values, so often any correlation is largely coincidental. At her best, the EII is known for respecting other people's beliefs and values while also being an overachiever at school and work; at her worst, the EII's compassion and empathy can cause her undue harm when the people she cares about are suffering. Overall, the EII cares about diligence, meeting one's individuals goals, and respecting others; she distates behavior that is overtly loud, abrasive, or aggressive. Learn more about the EII here!Other Possible Types

IEE (ENFp): 87% as likely as EII.
ILE (ENTp): 69% as likely as EII.
SEE (ESFp): 62% as likely as EII.
Sociotype Characteristics
Small GroupsFirst Tier DichotomiesSecond Tier DichotomiesThird Tier DichotomiesFourth Tier Dichotomies

Quadra: Delta
Club: Humanitarian
Temperament: IJ
Romance Styles:
Primary: Infantile
Secondary: Aggressor



Introvert
Intuitive
Ethical
Rational (Judging)


Static
Yielding
Aristocratic
Strategic
Constructivist
Farsighted


Serious
Judicious
Positivist
Process


Declaring


----------



## slender

Brief Description of the ILIUsing introverted intuition as his base function and extroverted thinking as his creative, the ILI is capable of deep and vivid imagery as well as the ability to analyze the correctness of conclusions. In fact, the ILI is excellent at critiquing everything from someone's statements and conclusions to the food he eats. They have an inherent understanding of the weak points in any argument, and they are particularly adept at identifying both empirical weaknesses and logical inconsistencies. As paradoxical as it might sound, the ILI has both the ability to foresee future trends and events, while at the same time refusing to make any assumptions that lack a thorough empirical backing. At his best, the ILI will act as a very useful advisor, pointing out weaknesses and flaws that he sees, while also making suggestions for improvements. At his worst, the ILI's penchant for deep and secluded thoughts, coupled with his refusal to sacrifice truth and accuracy in favor of diplomacy, can result in leaving him socially isolated. Learn more about the ILI here!Other Possible Types

LII (INTj): 97% as likely as ILI.
ILE (ENTp): 86% as likely as ILI.
LIE (ENTj): 75% as likely as ILI.


----------



## achilles

*Your Sociotype: ILI-0 (INTp)*

*Brief Description of the ILI*

Using introverted intuition as his base function and extroverted thinking as his creative, the ILI is capable of deep and vivid imagery as well as the ability to analyze the correctness of conclusions. In fact, the ILI is excellent at critiquing everything from someone's statements and conclusions to the food he eats. They have an inherent understanding of the weak points in any argument, and they are particularly adept at identifying both empirical weaknesses and logical inconsistencies. As paradoxical as it might sound, the ILI has both the ability to foresee future trends and events, while at the same time refusing to make any assumptions that lack a thorough empirical backing. At his best, the ILI will act as a very useful advisor, pointing out weaknesses and flaws that he sees, while also making suggestions for improvements. At his worst, the ILI's penchant for deep and secluded thoughts, coupled with his refusal to sacrifice truth and accuracy in favor of diplomacy, can result in leaving him socially isolated. Learn more about the ILI here!*Other Possible Types*



LIE (ENTj): 96% as likely as ILI.
LII (INTj): 92% as likely as ILI.
ILE (ENTp): 81% as likely as ILI.


*Sociotype Characteristics*


Small GroupsFirst Tier DichotomiesSecond Tier DichotomiesThird Tier DichotomiesFourth Tier Dichotomies

Quadra: Gamma
Club: Researchers
Temperament: IP
Romance Styles:
Primary: Victim
Secondary: Caregiver



Introvert
Intuitive
Logical
Irrational (Perceiving)


Dynamic
Obstinate
Democratic
Tactical
Constructivist
Farsighted


Serious
Decisive
Negativist
Process


Declaring

- See more at: Socionics Tests


----------



## vintage stardust

Just for fun:

Test Results

Your Sociotype: EII-1Fi (INFj)

Brief Description of the EII

Using introverted feeling as her base function and extroverted intuition as her creative, the EII is adept at understanding people's internal drive and motivation. She often acts reserved, respectful, and polite around others she does not know well but will eventually open up more. She implicitly trusts her intuition when judging someone, and this intuition serves her well at grasping more abstract concepts. EIIs need to constantly set new goals for themselves and they care deeply about meeting these goals. However it should be noted that these goals are very personal, and she places less weight on the conventional achievements that society values, so often any correlation is largely coincidental. At her best, the EII is known for respecting other people's beliefs and values while also being an overachiever at school and work; at her worst, the EII's compassion and empathy can cause her undue harm when the people she cares about are suffering. Overall, the EII cares about diligence, meeting one's individuals goals, and respecting others; she distates behavior that is overtly loud, abrasive, or aggressive. Learn more about the EII here!

Other Possible Types

IEE (ENFp): 80% as likely as EII.
ESI (ISFj): 59% as likely as EII.
LII (INTj): 46% as likely as EII.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Test Results

Your Sociotype: LII-0 (INTj)

Brief Description of the LII

Using introverted thinking as his base function and extroverted intuition as his creative, the LII is adept at creating a concept of reality through the synthesis and application of preformulated principles and rules. When formulating new principles, the LII methodically analyzes new information, taking the salient aspects and discarding the extraneous. Staying within the boundaries of his principles, the LII is capable of generating new ideas and possibilities of how the world could work. At its best, this ability gives the LII an aura of confidence and insightfulness into areas of abstraction and possibility that many other types don't have; at its worst, this ability may lead the LII to possibilities so impractical or unreachable that he is perceived as others to be out of touch with reality. Additionally, the LIIs inclination for deep isolated thoughts often leaves him disconnected from societal interaction--as if he is constantly an observer but never a participant. Learn more about the LII here!

ILE (ENTp): 76% as likely as LII.
LSI (ISTj): 63% as likely as LII.
ILI (INTp): 55% as likely as LII.

- See more at: Socionics Tests


----------



## To_august

*Test Results*

*Your Sociotype: LSI-1Ti (ISTj)*

*Brief Description of the LSI*

Using introverted thinking as his base function and extroverted sensing as his creative, the LSI excels at formulating systems of the world that can be practically utilized. The LSI has a strong understanding of the strengths and weaknesses of a system and can manipulate either to his advantage. Similar to the LII, the LSI creates rules and principles built on logical consistency, which he religiously adheres to. But unlike the LII, the LSI does not speculate as much on improbable possibilities but rather focuses on practical solutions to problems. At his best, the LSI acts as a model citizen or employee; dutifully providing for his family, his employer, his friends and his community. He will rigidly uphold the law and other actions he perceives as just and logical, while discouraging actions he views as unjust. At his worst, the LSI can become driven towards the acquisition of power to the detriment of anyone that stands in his way; in realizing thesegoals, the LSI can become oblivious to actions that many might consider inhumane. Learn more about the LSI here!

*Still LSI. Nothing changes for me on those Socionics tests...


----------



## Zero11

Twrankt said:


> Mostly because we are awful at self-awereness.


Speak for yourself!



> All of us probably have a unrealistic view of ourselves,


Yes the evil ones.


----------



## December Flower

IEI-3Ni


----------



## mangodelic psycho

I've taken this test three times and I always get the same results.

Your Sociotype: ILE-1Ne (ENTp)

Other Possible Types

LII (INTj): 71% as likely as ILE.
IEE (ENFp): 63% as likely as ILE.
SLE (ESTp): 46% as likely as ILE.

Functions: Ne, Ti, Se, Fi, Si, Fe, Ni, Te


----------



## Slagasauras

I got ESTj once o:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangodelic psycho

:shocked: 
I've tested as an ISFJ once, but that was bc I was answering the opposite of what I normally would.


----------



## Glory

Test Results

Your Sociotype: LSI-0 (ISTj)

Other Possible Types

SLE (ESTp): 90% as likely as LSI.
SLI (ISTp): 89% as likely as LSI.
LSE (ESTj): 81% as likely as LSI.

Yeah punk!


----------



## Ixim

Ok I've a question about this one:

Does anyone know how Strength and Value are calculated and what do they even mean? I've Te that has strength of 10 and value of 40(obviously as a suggestive). This tiny bit on info always interested me.

Btw got -1Fi. Meh. Wanna bet they don't write -1,5 , -1,6 and such? I'd say that I am more of a -2 myself...


----------



## Schizoid

Your Sociotype: IEI-2Ni (INFp) 


Brief Description of the IEI Using introverted intuition as her base function and extroverted feeling as his creative, the IEI lives in a world of vivid imagery and imagination. Like the SEI, the IEI is a very creative type and is often seen channelling this creativity towards artistic pursuits such as music. However the two types' creativities diverge with the SEI's creativities channeled towards more tangible creations and the IEI's channeled towards more intangible creations--e.g., the creation of imaginary worlds or stories. The IEI is acutely attuned to the effect these creations can have on people's emotional state, and it is not uncommon for these creations to have a strong emotional impact on people. At her best, the IEI provides deep and meaningful insight into events and trends--particularly those involving human interaction. At her worst, the IEI can become lost in her imagination and lackadaisical. Overall, the IEI's depth of imagination and emotion often goes unidentified by those around her, and this is perpetuated by the IEI's disinterest in broadcasting these traits. Learn more about the IEI here! 


Other Possible Types 
EIE (ENFj): 90% as likely as IEI. 
ILI (INTp): 69% as likely as IEI. 
LIE (ENTj): 65% as likely as IEI.


----------



## dwelfusius

In mbti INTP or ENTP, trying to figure it out.Interesting that my TI and NE are basically the same,explains my difficulty to see my dom

Test Result
Your Sociotype: ILE-0 NeTi (ENTp)
Intuitive Logical Extrovert - The Inventor
Brief Description of the ILE

Using extroverted intuition as her base function and introverted thinking as her creative, the ILE is adept at generating a thousand solutions for the same problem. Unlike the LII who is bound by the rules he follows, the ILE sees these same rules as flexible and enabling--they can be altered and adjusted to enable every new idea the ILE conceives. In fact, the rules are often completely rewritten for every new idea the ILE has. At her best, the ILE is capable of learning complex and abstract concepts faster than almost any other sociotype and building off this knowledge to create a multitude of theories and ideas. At her worst, the ILE is often so inundated by new thoughts that actualizing one singular idea to fruition can be difficult. And although the ILE is good at understanding more abstract phenomena, the ILE often struggles understanding the more nuanced societal norms of interaction, which can cause her to be unsure of the appropriate action when socializing.

Learn more about the ILE:

Full Description of the ILE
ILE Subtype Descriptions
ILE Societal Role and Careers
Famous ILE Persons

Other Possible Types

LII (INTj): 78% as likely as ILE.
LIE (ENTj): 74% as likely as ILE.
ILI (INTp): 72% as likely as ILE.


----------



## TimeWillTell

same as above.
Tests Result: Est 116864


----------



## Deftodon

*Test Result (extended)*

*Your Sociotype: ILI-1Ni







(INTp) 
Intuitive Logical Introvert - The Critic*


*Other Possible Types*



LII (INTj): 89% as likely as ILI.
LIE (ENTj): 78% as likely as ILI.
IEI (INFp): 69% as likely as ILI.

Tests Result: Est 118112


----------



## Wisteria

*Your Sociotype: EIE-1Ni FeNi (ENFj) *
Ethical Intuitive Extrovert - The Actor 


Other Possible Types

IEI (INFp): 98% as likely as EIE
EII (INFj): 85% as likely as EIE
IEE (ENFp): 66% as likely as EIE


----------



## selena87

Your Sociotype: *ILI-1Ni* NiTe (INTp) 
Intuitive Logical Introvert - The Critic

Other Possible Types

LII (INTj): 84% as likely as ILI.
LIE (ENTj): 82% as likely as ILI.
IEI (INFp): 63% as likely as ILI.

Tests Result: Est 116496


----------



## hypernova_calm

A year later and I still get...

_*Your Sociotype:*_ LSI-1Ti (ISTj)
_*Logical Sensing Introvert - The Inspector*_

The subtype description is quite accurate as well. Great test indeed.

*Brief Description of the LSI*

Using introverted thinking as his base function and extroverted sensing as his creative, the LSI excels at formulating systems of the world that can be practically utilized. The LSI has a strong understanding of the strengths and weaknesses of a system and can manipulate either to his advantage. Similar to the LII, the LSI creates rules and principles built on logical consistency, which he religiously adheres to. But unlike the LII, the LSI does not speculate as much on improbable possibilities but rather focuses on practical solutions to problems. At his best, the LSI acts as a model citizen or employee; dutifully providing for his family, his employer, his friends and his community. He will rigidly uphold the law and other actions he perceives as just and logical, while discouraging actions he views as unjust. At his worst, the LSI can become driven towards the acquisition of power to the detriment of anyone that stands in his way; in realizing these goals, the LSI can become oblivious to actions that many might consider inhumane.

*Other Possible Types* 

SLI (ISTp): 84% as likely as LSI.
SLE (ESTp): 81% as likely as LSI.
LSE (ESTj): 73% as likely as LSI.

*Relative Quadra Values* 
Alpha: 23
Beta: 26
Delta: 28
Gamma: 24

*Sociotype Characteristics *

*Small Groups* 
Quadra: Beta
Club: Pragmatists
Temperament: IJ
Romance Styles: 
1. Primary: Aggressor
2. Secondary: Infantile

_First Tier Dichotomies_
Introvert
Sensing
Logical 
Rational (Judging)

_Second Tier Dichotomies_
Static
Obstinate 
Aristocratic 
Tactical
Emotivist 
Carefree

_Third Tier Dichotomies_
Merry 
Decisive 
Positivist 
Process

_Fourth Tier Dichotomies_
Declaring


----------



## socionicssssss

We're developing a better one


----------



## Ixim

worldsocionics said:


> We're developing a better one


Please, but please involve pictures, photos, patterns etc! Pure self report is most likely gonna end up as crap. Also, heed my warning and answer this question:

"What is being tested? Cognition or Behaviour?"


----------



## socionicssssss

Ixim said:


> Please, but please involve pictures, photos, patterns etc! Pure self report is most likely gonna end up as crap. Also, heed my warning and answer this question:
> 
> "What is being tested? Cognition or Behaviour?"


Likely an emphasis on Quadra, then Club and Temperament, with a bonus round of IMEs in specific functions.


----------



## piano

Test Result

Your Sociotype: IEI-0 NiFe (INFp) 
Intuitive Ethical Introvert - The Romantic

Brief Description of the IEI

Using introverted intuition as her base function and extroverted feeling as his creative, the IEI *lives in a world of* vivid imagery and *imagination*. Like the SEI, the IEI is a *very creative* type and is *often seen channelling this creativity towards artistic pursuits* such as music. However the two types' creativities diverge with the SEI's creativities channeled towards more tangible creations and the IEI's channeled towards more intangible creations--e.g., *the creation of imaginary worlds or stories (if/when i'm in the mood)*. The IEI is acutely attuned to the effect these creations can have on people's emotional state, and it is *not uncommon for these creations to have a strong emotional impact on people*. At her best, the IEI *provides deep and meaningful insight into events and trends--particularly those involving human interaction*. At her worst, the IEI *can become lost in her imagination and lackadaisical*. Overall, *the IEI's depth of imagination and emotion often goes unidentified by those around her, and this is perpetuated by the IEI's disinterest in broadcasting these traits.*

Other Possible Types

EIE (ENFj): 98% as likely as IEI. Compare the IEI (INFp) and EIE (ENFj) types here!
EII (INFj): 74% as likely as IEI. Compare the IEI (INFp) and EII (INFj) types here!
IEE (ENFp): 65% as likely as IEI. Compare the IEI (INFp) and IEE (ENFp) types here!

Relative Quadra Values
Beta:29
Gamma: 27
Delta: 24
Alpha: 21


full profile: Socionics Types: IEI-INFp

eh it was hit and miss, really

At the same time, they sometimes can be prophetic, prescient, and profound in their visions, *and sometimes reflect a far more rebellious, aggressive, or outspoken demeanor.*

they make INFps sound way too soft, but this, to my surprise, rung true for me


----------



## Ixim

worldsocionics said:


> Likely an emphasis on Quadra, then Club and Temperament, with a bonus round of IMEs in specific functions.


Ok, I'll let it slide. Let's hope that it's gonna turn out awesome.


----------



## Harizu

1- SLE- 2Ti
2- LSE (93% as likely as SLE)
3- LSI (87% as likely as SLE)
3- SLI (87% as likely as SLE)

*Small groups*
Quadra: beta (29); delta (26); alpha (24); gamma (21)
Club: Pragmatists
Temperament: EP
Romance Styles:
Primary: Aggressor
Secondary: Infantile

*First Tier Dichotomies*
Extrovert
Sensing
Logical
Irrational (Perceiving)

*Second Tier Dichotomies*
Static
Yielding
Aristocratic
Strategic
Constructivist
Farsighted

*Third Tier Dichotomies*
Merry
Decisive
Negativist
Result

*Fourth Tier Dichotomies*
Declaring


----------



## Ghostsoul

Your Sociotype: IEE-2Ne NeFi (ENFp) 
Intuitive Ethical Extrovert - The Psychologist 


Using extroverted intuition as his base function and introverted feeling as his creative, the IEE is adept at generating new possibilities, particularly those that relate to human interaction. Like the ILE, the IEE absorbs and comprehends new concepts with amazing speed. However it should be noted that the IEE relies on his personal observations as a foundation for his conceptual understanding; he bases all his theoretical frameworks on what he has observerd in the real world. If the IEE cannot relate a hypothesis to something he has personally observed, it is more difficult for him to conceptualize or believe in it. The IEE uses his creative function to understand the intricacies of relationships and human interaction. At his best, the IEE has deep and profound insight into the nature of human behavior and their relationships; at his worst, the IEE's propensity for generating possibilities can leave him adrift in an idealized world with little motivation to actually accomplish goals or complete projects. Furthermore, although the IEE understands abstract concepts quite readily, he sometimes glosses over the logical framework of a hypothesis or theory.

Learn more about the IEE:

Full Description of the IEE
IEE Subtype Descriptions
IEE Societal Role and Careers
Famous IEE Persons
Other Possible Types

*EII (INFj): 99% as likely as IEE. Compare the IEE (ENFp) and EII (INFj) types here!*
IEI (INFp): 63% as likely as IEE. Compare the IEE (ENFp) and IEI (INFp) types here!
LII (INTj): 57% as likely as IEE. Compare the IEE (ENFp) and LII (INTj) types here!


----------



## The Dude

I took this test 4 times over 2 weeks and got ILE (ENTp) each time. Three times I got 1Ne subtype (including the most recent time...today) and 3Ne subtype once. I cannot disagree with the description of ILE-1Ne...it is more correct than any ENTP description from the MBTI I have read. 

Your Sociotype: ILE-1Ne NeTi (ENTp) 
Intuitive Logical Extrovert - The Inventor

Brief Description of the ILE

Using extroverted intuition as her base function and introverted thinking as her creative, the ILE is adept at generating a thousand solutions for the same problem. Unlike the LII who is bound by the rules he follows, the ILE sees these same rules as flexible and enabling--they can be altered and adjusted to enable every new idea the ILE conceives. In fact, the rules are often completely rewritten for every new idea the ILE has. At her best, the ILE is capable of learning complex and abstract concepts faster than almost any other sociotype and building off this knowledge to create a multitude of theories and ideas. At her worst, the ILE is often so inundated by new thoughts that actualizing one singular idea to fruition can be difficult. And although the ILE is good at understanding more abstract phenomena, the ILE often struggles understanding the more nuanced societal norms of interaction, which can cause her to be unsure of the appropriate action when socializing.

Learn more about the ILE:

Full Description of the ILE
ILE Subtype Descriptions
ILE Societal Role and Careers
Famous ILE Persons
Other Possible Types

ILI (INTp): 76% as likely as ILE. Compare the ILE (ENTp) and ILI (INTp) types here!
LIE (ENTj): 75% as likely as ILE. Compare the ILE (ENTp) and LIE (ENTj) types here!
LII (INTj): 68% as likely as ILE. Compare the ILE (ENTp) and LII (INTj) types here!
- See more at: Tests


----------



## SirEarl

Tests Result: Est 182183

Your Sociotype: ILI-1Te NiTe (INTp) 
Intuitive Logical Introvert - The Critic

Brief Description of the ILI

Using introverted intuition as his base function and extroverted thinking as his creative, the ILI is capable of deep and vivid imagery as well as the ability to analyze the correctness of conclusions. In fact, the ILI is excellent at critiquing everything from someone's statements and conclusions to the food he eats. They have an inherent understanding of the weak points in any argument, and they are particularly adept at identifying both empirical weaknesses and logical inconsistencies. As paradoxical as it might sound, the ILI has both the ability to foresee future trends and events, while at the same time refusing to make any assumptions that lack a thorough empirical backing. At his best, the ILI will act as a very useful advisor, pointing out weaknesses and flaws that he sees, while also making suggestions for improvements. At his worst, the ILI's penchant for deep and secluded thoughts, coupled with his refusal to sacrifice truth and accuracy in favor of diplomacy, can result in leaving him socially isolated.

LII (INTj): 96% as likely as ILI. Compare the ILI (INTp) and LII (INTj) types here!
LIE (ENTj): 91% as likely as ILI. Compare the ILI (INTp) and LIE (ENTj) types here!
ILE (ENTp): 78% as likely as ILI. Compare the ILI (INTp) and ILE (ENTp) types here!


----------



## pwowq

Tests Result: Est 185016
SLI-0 (no "subtype preference")
Sensing Logical Introvert - The Craftsman

Using introverted sensing as his base function and extroverted thinking as his creative, the SLI is immersed in his senses and has a strong understanding of both the design and functional aspects of objects. Much like the SEI, the SLI is highly in tune with the effect his surrounding environment can have on his and others' senses. This, coupled with his ability to assess factual information, makes him an ideal candidate for matters of design and function--particularly when the two are intertwined. 

The SLI is drawn to people and things that increase his pleasurable sensations. The SLI enjoys peaceful interaction and often prefers to either be alone or limit his interaction to the few select individuals that he cares most about. 

Often he is drawn towards nature and the outdoors. 

At his best, the SLI is born with a fundamental understanding of the way things operate which allows him to excel in fields from engineering, to architecture, to medicine; at his worst, the SLI has difficulty opening up emotionally and may misinterpret others' intentions as more negative than they truly are.


----------



## soop

> Test Result Tests Result: Est 184099
> 
> Your Sociotype: LIE-2Te TeNi (ENTj)
> Logical Intuitive Extrovert - The Entrepreneur
> 
> Brief Description of the LIE
> 
> Using extroverted thinking as his base function and introverted intuition as his creative, the LIE has an amazing ability at not only predicting future trends, but also understanding what is necessary to make these future trends profitable. The LIE has an innate understanding of the most valuable use of capital and labor, and has the energy and drive to align these tools to achieving his goals. The LIE easily assesses the validity and usefulness of any information he happens to run across. Like the EIE, the LIE has great leadership potential, but unlike the EIE, the LIE is less concerned with the effects of his decisions on people's relationships or emotions, and more concerned with the impersonal results. At his best, the LIE is a visionary leader who understands the the big picture as well as the risks and rewards of every decision. At his worst, the LIE can become so focused on the future and the bottom line that he loses touch with the present and his personal relationships. Additionally, the LIE can be so focused on achieving his external goals that he forgets to take care of his own personal needs.
> 
> Learn more about the LIE:
> 
> Full Description of the LIE
> LIE Subtype Descriptions
> LIE Societal Role and Careers
> Famous LIE Persons
> Other Possible Types
> 
> ILI (INTp): 98% as likely as LIE. Compare the LIE (ENTj) and ILI (INTp) types here!
> ILE (ENTp): 97% as likely as LIE. Compare the LIE (ENTj) and ILE (ENTp) types here!
> LII (INTj): 90% as likely as LIE. Compare the LIE (ENTj) and LII (INTj) types here!


Conclusion: Best socionics test ever? I don't fucking think so. I'm SLE-Ti. I don't even Te. Not even once.


----------



## DOGSOUP

soop said:


> Conclusion: Best socionics test ever? I don't fucking think so. I'm SLE-Ti. I don't even Te. Not even once.


Just because your test result was incorrect doesn't mean it's not the best test ever that is _available._

I did this some time ago, got EIE-Ni, 
IEI, LIE and probably ILI were suggested but not too close.

I've also gotten IEE and ILE in the past.


----------



## soop

DOGSOUP said:


> Just because your test result was incorrect doesn't mean it's not the best test ever that is _available._
> 
> I did this some time ago, got EIE-Ni,
> IEI, LIE and probably ILI were suggested but not too close.
> 
> I've also gotten IEE and ILE in the past.


I think the Russian one was more accurate tbh. This wasn't just incorrect it wasn't even in the ballpark.


----------



## DOGSOUP

soop said:


> I think the Russian one was more accurate tbh. This wasn't just incorrect it wasn't even in the ballpark.


Yeah. Though, you see, my Russian isn't even half as good as it should be for me to even consider doing the test in Russian :/


----------



## Elisa Artista

*ILI-1Te NiTe (INTp)*

Intuitive Logical Introvert - The Critic

Other Possible Types
1. LIE (ENTj): 89% as likely as ILI.
2.SLI (ISTp): 55% as likely as ILI.
3.LII (INTj): 51% as likely as ILI.

Same result as when I took it before.


----------



## coconut sharks

It says I'm EII-Ne every time but I'm doubt it's my type.
Other possible types are IEE, IEI and EIE. I think IEI is most likely my type although I don't relate 100% to any type.


----------



## pwowq

It gets confusing AF when I read all function break downs and definitions and find myself saying "yup" for almost everything.
Hence socionics comes across as more "lulzy" than MBTI.


----------



## The Dude

It's weird because now that I'm actually taking my time on the questions, I'm no longer getting ILE on the extended test. I get IEI-Ni. Now when I take the original test, I get ILE-Ne...It's weird because they have nothing in common.


----------



## Mean Aunt Seena

*Your Sociotype: LSE-2Te TeSi (ESTj) *
Logical Sensing Extrovert - The Director

Brief Description of the LSE

Using extroverted thinking as his base function and introverted sensing as his creative, the LSE excels at identifying methods and tools that can improve one's efficiency and productivity. This understanding, coupled with the LSE's high energy levels and generally strong work ethic, makes him a very productive individual. As such, he generally performs very well in lower and mid level management where attention to productivity, organization, and detail take precedence. At home, the LSE likes to surround himself with aesthetically pleasing items that also have a functional use. Socializing, the LSE enjoys enteraining small groups of people with thoughtful discussions or light-hearted games. At his best, the LSE's drive for perfection at home and at work make him a good employee and reliable family member. At his worst, the LSE can become overly concerned and worried when trying to plan for the future, and he tries to mitigate this concern by minimizing risk below the level that many other types would be perfectly comfortable with.

Learn more about the LSE:

Full Description of the LSE
LSE Subtype Descriptions
LSE Societal Role and Careers
Famous LSE Persons
Other Possible Types

LIE (ENTj): 89% as likely as LSE. Compare the LSE (ESTj) and LIE (ENTj) types here!
LSI (ISTj): 75% as likely as LSE. Compare the LSE (ESTj) and LSI (ISTj) types here!
SLE (ESTp): 72% as likely as LSE. Compare the LSE (ESTj) and SLE (ESTp) types here!

This is the first time I've ever tested ESTJ/LSE - I guess there's a first time for everyone.

I shan't be recommending this test in my Facebook group any time soon, thank you anyway.


----------



## Silent Theory

EII (INFj)


----------



## leictreon

*Your Sociotype: EII-1Ne FiNe (INFj) *
Ethical Intuitive Introvert - The Empath

*Brief Description of the EII*
Using introverted feeling as her base function and extroverted intuition as her creative, the EII is adept at understanding people's internal drive and motivation. She often acts reserved, respectful, and polite around others she does not know well but will eventually open up more. She implicitly trusts her intuition when judging someone, and this intuition serves her well at grasping more abstract concepts. EIIs need to constantly set new goals for themselves and they care deeply about meeting these goals. However it should be noted that these goals are very personal, and she places less weight on the conventional achievements that society values, so often any correlation is largely coincidental. At her best, the EII is known for respecting other people's beliefs and values while also being an overachiever at school and work; at her worst, the EII's compassion and empathy can cause her undue harm when the people she cares about are suffering. Overall, the EII cares about diligence, meeting one's individuals goals, and respecting others; she distates behavior that is overtly loud, abrasive, or aggressive.

*Other Possible Types*
*IEE (ENFp)*: 91% as likely as EII. 
*IEI (INFp)*: 56% as likely as EII. 
*LII (INTj)*: 55% as likely as EII.


----------



## Mean Aunt Seena

Lumosaria said:


> EII (INFj)


Where's your Ni? Did you notice the lack of Ni questions, too?


----------



## Silent Theory

Mean Aunt Seena said:


> Where's your Ni? Did you notice the lack of Ni questions, too?


Yeah, I have no idea. No matter what test I take, I always get EII, though I'm certain I'm an INFJ.


----------



## Immolate

Mean Aunt Seena said:


> Where's your Ni? Did you notice the lack of Ni questions, too?





Lumosaria said:


> Yeah, I have no idea. No matter what test I take, I always get EII, though I'm certain I'm an INFJ.


*Original*
Your Sociotype: ILI-1Te NiTe (INTp) 
Intuitive Logical Introvert - The Critic

EII (INFj): 93% as likely as ILI. 
LII (INTj): 91% as likely as ILI. 
LIE (ENTj): 75% as likely as ILI. 


*Extended*
Your Sociotype: ILI-0 NiTe (INTp) 
Intuitive Logical Introvert - The Critic

LIE (ENTj): 89% as likely as ILI. 
LII (INTj): 69% as likely as ILI. 
IEI (INFp): 69% as likely as ILI. 


Anything having to do with development over time/past and future will register as Ni.


*[Edit]* @owlet I'm wondering how you'll score here. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jakuri

*Your Sociotype: EII-2Ne FiNe (INFj) *
Ethical Intuitive Introvert - The Empath

Brief Description of the EII

Using introverted feeling as her base function and extroverted intuition as her creative, the EII is adept at understanding people's internal drive and motivation. She often acts reserved, respectful, and polite around others she does not know well but will eventually open up more. She implicitly trusts her intuition when judging someone, and this intuition serves her well at grasping more abstract concepts. EIIs need to constantly set new goals for themselves and they care deeply about meeting these goals. However it should be noted that these goals are very personal, and she places less weight on the conventional achievements that society values, so often any correlation is largely coincidental. At her best, the EII is known for respecting other people's beliefs and values while also being an overachiever at school and work; at her worst, the EII's compassion and empathy can cause her undue harm when the people she cares about are suffering. Overall, the EII cares about diligence, meeting one's individuals goals, and respecting others; she distates behavior that is overtly loud, abrasive, or aggressive.

*Other Possible Types*

IEE (ENFp): 84% as likely as EII. Compare the EII (INFj) and IEE (ENFp) types here!
LII (INTj): 72% as likely as EII. Compare the EII (INFj) and LII (INTj) types here!
ILE (ENTp): 57% as likely as EII. Compare the EII (INFj) and ILE (ENTp) types here!

*Relative Quadra Values*
Alpha: 23
Beta: 20
Gamma: 23
Delta: 34

Result (first attempt) link: Tests Result: Est 185438
--------------------
*Your Sociotype: LII-2Ne TiNe (INTj)* 
Logical Intuitive Introvert - The Analyst

Brief Description of the LII

Using introverted thinking as his base function and extroverted intuition as his creative, the LII is adept at creating a concept of reality through the synthesis and application of preformulated principles and rules. When formulating new principles, the LII methodically analyzes new information, taking the salient aspects and discarding the extraneous. Staying within the boundaries of his principles, the LII is capable of generating new ideas and possibilities of how the world could work. At its best, this ability gives the LII an aura of confidence and insightfulness into areas of abstraction and possibility that many other types don't have; at its worst, this ability may lead the LII to possibilities so impractical or unreachable that he is perceived as others to be out of touch with reality. Additionally, the LIIs inclination for deep isolated thoughts often leaves him disconnected from societal interaction--as if he is constantly an observer but never a participant.

*Other Possible Types*

EII (INFj): 90% as likely as LII. Compare the LII (INTj) and EII (INFj) types here!
ILI (INTp): 84% as likely as LII. Compare the LII (INTj) and ILI (INTp) types here!
ILE (ENTp): 83% as likely as LII. Compare the LII (INTj) and ILE (ENTp) types here!

*Relative Quadra Values*
Alpha: 25
Beta: 23
Gamma: 30
Delta: 23

Result (second attempt) link: Tests Result: Est 185456

Hmmmmmmm........

Depending on my moods, I seem to switch between EII and LII.


----------



## ElliCat

Your Sociotype: EII-1Ne FiNe (INFj)
Ethical Intuitive Introvert - The Empath

Other Possible Types

IEE (ENFp): 88% as likely as EII. 
LII (INTj): 55% as likely as EII. 
ILE (ENTp): 48% as likely as EII. 

:ball:


----------



## Shinsei

Your Sociotype: ILI-2Te NiTe (INTp) 
Intuitive Logical Introvert - The Critic

Brief Description of the ILI

Using introverted intuition as his base function and extroverted thinking as his creative, the ILI is capable of deep and vivid imagery as well as the ability to analyze the correctness of conclusions. In fact, the ILI is excellent at critiquing everything from someone's statements and conclusions to the food he eats. They have an inherent understanding of the weak points in any argument, and they are particularly adept at identifying both empirical weaknesses and logical inconsistencies. As paradoxical as it might sound, the ILI has both the ability to foresee future trends and events, while at the same time refusing to make any assumptions that lack a thorough empirical backing. At his best, the ILI will act as a very useful advisor, pointing out weaknesses and flaws that he sees, while also making suggestions for improvements. At his worst, the ILI's penchant for deep and secluded thoughts, coupled with his refusal to sacrifice truth and accuracy in favor of diplomacy, can result in leaving him socially isolated.

Learn more about the ILI:

Full Description of the ILI
ILI Subtype Descriptions
ILI Societal Role and Careers
Famous ILI Persons
Other Possible Types

LIE (ENTj): 89% as likely as ILI. Compare the ILI (INTp) and LIE (ENTj) types here!
LII (INTj): 64% as likely as ILI. Compare the ILI (INTp) and LII (INTj) types here!
SLI (ISTp): 63% as likely as ILI. Compare the ILI (INTp) and SLI (ISTp) types here!


----------



## owlet

@lets mosey

LII

Using introverted thinking as his base function and extroverted intuition as his creative, the LII is adept at creating a concept of reality through the synthesis and application of preformulated principles and rules. When formulating new principles, the LII methodically analyzes new information, taking the salient aspects and discarding the extraneous. Staying within the boundaries of his principles, the LII is capable of generating new ideas and possibilities of how the world could work. At its best, this ability gives the LII an aura of confidence and insightfulness into areas of abstraction and possibility that many other types don't have; at its worst, this ability may lead the LII to possibilities so impractical or unreachable that he is perceived as others to be out of touch with reality. Additionally, the LIIs inclination for deep isolated thoughts often leaves him disconnected from societal interaction--as if he is constantly an observer but never a participant.

ILE (ENTp): 79% as likely as LII.
LSI (ISTj): 60% as likely as LII.
EII (INFj): 59% as likely as LII.


----------



## Jakuri

lol, @owlet and @lets mosey, not surprised by your results 
When I saw ILI for mosey, I was going "yep, knew it". Visual Typing may not be 100% accurate, but it partially seemed to have done the trick. The Ni-Se axis was just too darn clear.


----------



## owlet

Jakuri said:


> lol, @*owlet* and @*lets mosey* , not surprised by your results
> When I saw ILI for mosey, I was going "yep, knew it". Visual Typing may not be 100% accurate, but it partially seemed to have done the trick. The Ni-Se axis was just too darn clear.


Haha, I think EII seems pretty right for you, also.
(And see, @lets mosey? Ni-Se is you!)


----------



## Immolate

owlet said:


> (And see, @*lets mosey*? Ni-Se is you!)


Hey now... let's not attract any attention here...


----------



## Jakuri

owlet said:


> Haha, I think EII seems pretty right for you, also.
> (And see, @lets mosey? Ni-Se is you!)


EII>LII? Interesting  thanks for the feedback. I was leaning toward LII who can "do" Fi better but I am open to different conclusions 


lets mosey said:


> Hey now... let's not attract any attention here...


*focusing every camera around here on...* hmm, I probably should get away before paying price for doing the opposite and being whimsical just because. Lol


----------



## Serpent

IEE-1Fi

Using extroverted intuition as his base function and introverted feeling as his creative, the IEE is adept at generating new possibilities, particularly those that relate to human interaction. Like the ILE, the IEE absorbs and comprehends new concepts with amazing speed. However it should be noted that the IEE relies on his personal observations as a foundation for his conceptual understanding; he bases all his theoretical frameworks on what he has observerd in the real world. If the IEE cannot relate a hypothesis to something he has personally observed, it is more difficult for him to conceptualize or believe in it. The IEE uses his creative function to understand the intricacies of relationships and human interaction. At his best, the IEE has deep and profound insight into the nature of human behavior and their relationships; at his worst, the IEE's propensity for generating possibilities can leave him adrift in an idealized world with little motivation to actually accomplish goals or complete projects. Furthermore, although the IEE understands abstract concepts quite readily, he sometimes glosses over the logical framework of a hypothesis or theory.

EII (INFj): 90% as likely as IEE. 
IEI (INFp): 61% as likely as IEE. 
SEE (ESFp): 51% as likely as IEE.


----------



## JAH

Your Sociotype: LIE-1Ni (ENTj) 
Logical Intuitive Extrovert - The Entrepreneur

EIE (ENFj): 68% as likely as LIE. Compare the LIE (ENTj) and EIE (ENFj) types here!
ILI (INTp): 66% as likely as LIE. Compare the LIE (ENTj) and ILI (INTp) types here!
ILE (ENTp): 65% as likely as LIE. Compare the LIE (ENTj) and ILE (ENTp) types here!


I never tested anything else than LIE, just fluctuated between 1Te and 1Ni. Still can't really figure out the difference between these two.


----------



## Mean Aunt Seena

It seems like all the Ni-doms and Ni-users got wonky results. I see another LIE is now 89% likely to be LIE. Hello, 89% LIE. *waves at Shinsei*


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Test Result
Your Sociotype: IEI-1Ni NiFe (INFp)
Intuitive Ethical Introvert - The Romantic

Brief Description of the IEI

Using introverted intuition as her base function and extroverted feeling as his creative, the IEI lives in a world of vivid imagery and imagination. Like the SEI, the IEI is a very creative type and is often seen channelling this creativity towards artistic pursuits such as music. However the two types' creativities diverge with the SEI's creativities channeled towards more tangible creations and the IEI's channeled towards more intangible creations--e.g., the creation of imaginary worlds or stories. The IEI is acutely attuned to the effect these creations can have on people's emotional state, and it is not uncommon for these creations to have a strong emotional impact on people. At her best, the IEI provides deep and meaningful insight into events and trends--particularly those involving human interaction. At her worst, the IEI can become lost in her imagination and lackadaisical. Overall, the IEI's depth of imagination and emotion often goes unidentified by those around her, and this is perpetuated by the IEI's disinterest in broadcasting these traits.

Other Possible Types
EIE (ENFj): 75% as likely as IEI. Compare the IEI (INFp) and EIE (ENFj) types here!
ILI (INTp): 60% as likely as IEI. Compare the IEI (INFp) and ILI (INTp) types here!
SEI (ISFp): 51% as likely as IEI. Compare the IEI (INFp) and SEI (ISFp) types here!

Relative Quadra Values
Sociotype Characteristics
Quadra: Beta
Club: Humanitarians
Temperament: IP
Romance Styles:
Primary: Victim
Secondary: Caregiver

 Introvert
Intuitive
Ethical
Irrational (Perceiving)
Dynamic
Yielding
Aristocratic
Tactical
Emotivist
Farsighted
Merry
Decisive
Positivist
Result
Asking


----------



## To_august

Just for fun.

*Test Result*
*Your Sociotype: LII-1Ti







(INTj) 

Logical Intuitive Introvert - The Analyst*

*Other Possible Types*

LSI (ISTj): 87% as likely as LII. Compare the LII (INTj) and LSI (ISTj) types here!
EII (INFj): 72% as likely as LII. Compare the LII (INTj) and EII (INFj) types here!
ILI (INTp): 67% as likely as LII. Compare the LII (INTj) and ILI (INTp) types here!

Edit: It appears I already did it and got LSI. Pretty consistent I'd say.


----------



## Jaune

*Your Sociotype: SLI-2Te SiTe (ISTp) 
Sensing Logical Introvert - The Craftsman*

Using introverted sensing as his base function and extroverted thinking as his creative, the SLI is immersed in his senses and has a strong understanding of both the design and functional aspects of objects. Much like the SEI, the SLI is highly in tune with the effect his surrounding environment can have on his and others' senses. This, coupled with his ability to assess factual information, makes him an ideal candidate for matters of design and function--particularly when the two are intertwined. The SLI is drawn to people and things that increase his pleasurable sensations. The SLI enjoys peaceful interaction and often prefers to either be alone or limit his interaction to the few select individuals that he cares most about. Often he is drawn towards nature and the outdoors. At his best, the SLI is born with a fundamental understanding of the way things operate which allows him to excel in fields from engineering, to architecture, to medicine; at his worst, the SLI has difficulty opening up emotionally and may misinterpret others' intentions as more negative than they truly are.

LSE (ESTj): 93% as likely as SLI. Compare the SLI (ISTp) and LSE (ESTj) types here!
ILI (INTp): 74% as likely as SLI. Compare the SLI (ISTp) and ILI (INTp) types here!
LSI (ISTj): 60% as likely as SLI. Compare the SLI (ISTp) and LSI (ISTj) types here!

Alpha: 22
Beta: 20
Delta: 33
Gamma: 24


----------



## Brown Bird

Your Sociotype: SEI-0 SiFe (ISFp) 
Sensing Ethical Introvert - The Mediator


----------



## Turi

I scored this.

Which is absolutely fascinating for a couple of reasons:

I'm not well-versed enough in Socionics to game the test.
I've been entertaining ENTJ as essentially a joke.

I haven't read the descriptor, so no comments with regards to the accuracy of an ENTj-1Te result - what piques my interest is the extent to which unconscious bias might creep into ones results.

It's no coincidence I've been 'typed' as an ENTJ lately, and have been doing some research into ENTJs, that I've returned an ENTj result here, imo, even though I've been completely honest and transparent with my selections.

I've taken this quiz before _have not _(iirc) returned ENTj results in the past.

EDIT:
I'ma keep this shit honest because I want to track unconscious bias.


Previous SLI result that I disagreed with some sections of here._17/9/17_
Previous noting of mostly IEI results, two INTp results and an EII result as well as dismissing ISTj here. _14/10/17_
Sort of semi-noting IEI here._26/12/17_
Previous noting of IEI here._27/12/17_
Previous ILI noted here._4/1/18_
Previous noting of ILE, though it could also indicate other types here._17/1/18_

EDIT 2: Just did some shorter test, here. @Ocean Helm would be so proud (INTj).

This means both results today returned preferences for thinking dominance, then intuition.

EDIT 3:
Did this one - ILI.

_Today_, I appear to prefer NT.


----------



## Bastard

Uh huh. No subtype. Makes sense, never seemed to fit with one more than the other.



Turi said:


> I've taken this quiz before _have not _(iirc) returned ENTj results in the past.


97% Likely ILI. So give that some consideration too. Reinin traits are useful there.


----------



## Daiz

I used to try and slightly game the test into giving me INFp but socionics makes no sense to me so I'd always fail and end up with:

*EII-2Ne FiNe (INFj)*

IEI (INFp): 93% as likely as EII
EIE (ENFj): 90% as likely as EII
LII (INTj): 82% as likely as EII

I gave up and recently tried taking the test completely honestly:

*IEI-1Ni NiFe (INFp) *

EIE (ENFj): 84% as likely as IEI
EII (INFj): 72% as likely as IEI
ILI (INTp): 67% as likely as IEI

I'm happy with this result but it's what I wanted so I don't trust it.


----------



## Bastard

Whats the point of gaming the test? Doesn't seem like there's much to gain.


----------



## Turi

Bastard said:


> Whats the point of gaming the test? Doesn't seem like there's much to gain.


There's not - I only noted I'm not well-versed enough in Socionics to game the test to point out that it's not gamed, i.e not intentionally 'aiming' for any particular results, and don't know enough about Socionics to do that with any accuracy if I wanted to.

Re: @Daiz post - not sure, but at least they're admitting to it. Some people don't even realize, others do it intentionally and never 'fess up - props to them for calling himself out on their own BS.


----------



## Bastard

Turi said:


> There's not - I only noted I'm not well-versed enough in Socionics to game the test to point out that it's not gamed


Beginning now? I think it might be for you.



Turi said:


> Some people don't even realize, others do it intentionally and never 'fess up - props to them for calling himself out on their own BS.


For sure. Just trying to figure out where they're coming from. What's gained? The unintentional part in particular is something I don't get. If you don't know yourself, what makes you think an online test is going to help?


----------



## Daiz

Bastard said:


> Whats the point of gaming the test? Doesn't seem like there's much to gain.



* *




Putting this in a Spoiler Thing so as not to offend the poor INFPs.

INFJs constantly get told they're probably INFPs, which is unpleasant because it leads to constant self-doubt. And INFP is something I really don't wanna be tbh because while I love many INFPs, the ones who rub me the wrong way are insufferable. I struggle big-time with fi. 

So I kinda took the test in the hope of some kind of reassurance that I was typed correctly. And while I tried to be honest, there were moments where I was faced with two answers that resonated with me equally, and I'd be like "Well, this one's clearly the fe answer so I obviously must choose that." When, really, I probably should've sometimes chosen the other answer. I did this recently and got that second, more favourable result, but I have to take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Bastard

@Daiz Cheers for the response. Do you mean "MBTI" Fi or Socionics Fi?


----------

